# Crazy 'boaters - BUBLIK



## lyhfamily (May 13, 2009)

I posted this under another thread (creature craft) and Barry indicated it was worthy of starting it's own thread so here goes.

This is proof that luck may be better than preparation . . . . or 
Stupid people do screw with the gene pool . . . . or
Maybe these guys just are that good

You be the judge . . . 

Bublik - the magic donut

Lanny


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

The crazy Russians are at it again! I love that they think their paddles going every which way is somehow helping them.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

This is completely worthy of a "your moment of Zen" on the daily show. These guys are my new heroes.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

check out 2:19 of this video

First Descents of the Yellow River in China - YouTube


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Is the word "safe" in the Russian vocabulary? Clearly the words "dumb" and "as" and "shit" are. Why do I keep seeing videos online of Russians doing such insane-o dumbass shit? Most of it is not even close to cool. Dangling from a 1000ft crane. Wow, extreme! Two donut tubes tied together with logs running some stout? Makes sense! Fail proof! "What's a wrap??"
There must be something in the water/vodka. Russians come here every Jan. for their holiday, and I hate to stereotype, but THEY SUCK. I understand cultural differences, that they're a cold and direct culture, etc etc, but who cares...They're so rude and mean and pushy and shallow, no part of me EVER wants to visit there. Watching thier terrible videos adds to my case and really makes me wonder....
Hey, SWEET soundtrack though!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Blade... so much hate and anger! Being more extreme than another is really bred in Russian society, especially in boys at young age. Maybe it is dumb and not safe, but that's what pushes the early explorers to achieve higher results.

I really doubt any of the first ascends on American rivers were safe or followed the rules. 

And yes, there is "safe" in Russian vocabulary. Now that I have a kid and a family, I run the safest lines and avoid those holes if I can help it. Though, it wasn't the case before I settled down.


----------



## green.zorak (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm not sure which is more magical about that donut, its ability to get pinned and stuck in holes or the fact that the logs connecting it actually stayed together...


----------



## catflipper (Jun 22, 2011)

AWESOME!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Blade&Shaft said:


> ....and I hate to stereotype.....


 then don't.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

That river in the video is the Bashkaus in Siberia. We were the first all kayak descent of it in 2001. It was totally gnarly. There are over 15 different memorials to Russian's who have died running the river. 

Olaf, Sutton and some of the best Euro paddlers did a great movie on it last year, Watch This:

book_of_legends.mov - YouTube
(embed if anyone knows how)

This is'nt Cali Glamour boating, this is dig deep inside and pull through with no real reward or epic picture for the magazines. 

You too can go and sign the Book of Legends!


----------



## catflipper (Jun 22, 2011)

craporadon said:


> That river in the video is the Bashkaus in Siberia. We were the first all kayak descent of it in 2001. It was totally gnarly. There are over 15 different memorials to Russian's who have died running the river.
> 
> Olaf, Sutton and some of the best Euro paddlers did a great movie on it last year, Watch This:
> 
> ...


Well said! Inspiring to see people go out there and make it happen with a couple of truck tubes and balls of steel.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I just showed it to the Russian kids in my class. they said "oh yeah Russians are bad a$$ like that" BTW... the Russian for safe is Opasne


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

Crazy stuff, and fun to watch. is there a You Tube link to the doughnut run?


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

There is a really great book about a descent of this river called Brothers on the Bashkaus by Eugene Buchanan. 

A lot of Russians are doing amazing things doing the best they can with gear they cobble together out of what is available, in a lot of different sports. Great respect.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

kazak4x4 said:


> Blade... so much hate and anger! Being more extreme than another is really bred in Russian society, especially in boys at young age. Maybe it is dumb and not safe, but that's what pushes the early explorers to achieve higher results.
> 
> I really doubt any of the first ascends on American rivers were safe or followed the rules.
> 
> And yes, there is "safe" in Russian vocabulary. Now that I have a kid and a family, I run the safest lines and avoid those holes if I can help it. Though, it wasn't the case before I settled down.


Kazak, I apologize. I had to step back a moment and remember the bad taste in my mouth regarding Russian culture is there because they are so poorly represented here in the bubble that is Aspen. We get the worst attitudes with the biggest wallets, and unfortunately that's kinda how it goes here... I need to remind myself of that more often.
On a positive note, without emotions and experiences souring my opinions, I can respect pushing the limits of whatever sport one may be into, especially when using whatever limited supplies one may have. The action in that video just IS really REALLY dangerous and counterintuitive to everything I've ever learned about river safety. I guess that's what makes it an exciting/fun/silly video. I think it's the seeming disregard of common sense and safety and concern for human life that compels me to slam it.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Blade&Shaft said:


> the bad taste in my mouth regarding Russian culture


You come on my trip, I will treat you to a shot of vodka and then we will discuss it over a camp fire with a couple more bottles! 

On the other note, some folks live (and die) for something they believe in. Young boys in Afghanistan, dare devils in fly suits and astronauts going on first mission (Yury Gagarin). All people on first ascends/descends had a death wish, but they also had a wish for something bigger, than some of us can afford to lose.

Sometimes I envy the lifestyles and daredevil approach these guys have.

PS: American, Russian... assholes come in all flavors

Alex


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

kazak4x4 said:


> PS: American, Russian... assholes come in all flavors


 
Yes!


----------



## Kayaking_in_Siberia (Oct 24, 2012)

craporadon said:


> That river in the video is the Bashkaus in Siberia. We were the first all kayak descent of it in 2001. It was totally gnarly. There are over 15 different memorials to Russian's who have died running the river.
> 
> Olaf, Sutton and some of the best Euro paddlers did a great movie on it last year, Watch This:
> 
> ...


Hi guys!
Few stories and some photos from this trip can be found here


----------

